# Do not buy from Tbyrne



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

*Do Not Buy From Tbyrne!!*

I posted this in another site as well so some of you may know what I'm talking about.
I ordered my Kooks LT headers from Tbyrne, when ordering I asked the sales person if there was anything else I needed to bolt this system up using my factory exhaust at which point they told me NO. Well now it turns out you need the x pipe also for it to work with the factory exhaust. No one told me of this at Tbyrne nor is it on their web site. When I asked them why, they gave me a lame excuse they didn't know if I was gonna fab my own pipe,I SAID FACTORY EXHAUST when I ordered!!!  And now they want to charge me 250.00 bucks for it!! They had a special where they were giving away the x pipes to the next 5 orders but I didn't qualify for that. That's the last dollar of mine T BURNYA will ever see, and when the headers arrive I think I'm gonna send them back and order from someone else if someone doesn't make this right!!!

When it comes to Tbyrne...... BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I guess if you want to do it right, you'll need hi flo cats, and go get youself someone's cat back system. they come with xpipes.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

westell said:


> I guess if you want to do it right, you'll need hi flo cats, and go get youself someone's cat back system. they come with xpipes.


I ordered the hi flo cats too, but I'm gonna keep the stock SAP exhaust for now. :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

*Disappearing thread?*

I posted a thread earlier about a problem I had with TBYRNE, just curious as to what happened to it? Did the "powers that be" delete my thread or what? :confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gameover said:


> I posted this in another site as well so some of you may know what I'm talking about.
> I ordered my Kooks LT headers from Tbyrne, when ordering I asked the sales person if there was anything else I needed to bolt this system up using my factory exhaust at which point they told me NO. Well now it turns out you need the x pipe also for it to work with the factory exhaust. No one told me of this at Tbyrne nor is it on their web site. When I asked them why, they gave me a lame excuse they didn't know if I was gonna fab my own pipe,I SAID FACTORY EXHAUST when I ordered!!!  And now they want to charge me 250.00 bucks for it!! They had a special where they were giving away the x pipes to the next 5 orders but I didn't qualify for that. That's the last dollar of mine T BURNYA will ever see, and when the headers arrive I think I'm gonna send them back and order from someone else if someone doesn't make this right!!!
> 
> When it comes to Tbyrne...... BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I placed your thread in a holding area so the forum admin can review the problem. My take on your post, you were unsure on what would be needed to make Kooks LT headers work. The person taking the order was either not sure or misinformed you of the proper parts needed.

If Tbyrne deceived or took your money and did not deliver the product. I would agree with your post. But, you expect someone who works for Tbyrne that may not be a mechanic or drive a GTO to answer an application question. 

Tbyrne, in my opinion, is an honest businessman and a supporter of this forum, I hate that you had a "communication" problem with his company and I feel you should take this up with him.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

05GTO said:


> I placed your thread in a holding area so the forum admin can review the problem. My take on your post, you were unsure on what would be needed to make Kooks LT headers work. The person taking the order was either not sure or misinformed you of the proper parts needed.
> 
> If Tbyrne deceived or took your money and did not deliver the product. I would agree with your post. But, you expect someone who works for Tbyrne that may not be a mechanic or drive a GTO to answer an application question.
> 
> Tbyrne, in my opinion, is an honest businessman and a supporter of this forum, I hate that you had a "communication" problem with his company and I feel you should take this up with him.


I WAS unsure of exactly what I needed, that's why people like me call and ask people that are supposed to know what they are selling. If they don't know what they are selling then they shouldn't sell it!! You and me are in the same line of work, so do you have new sales people who aren't familiar with security systems trying to sell to people over the phone? I don't know how your business operates and I'm not trying to have a pissing match with you but if one of our sales people sales the wrong thing to a customer then we try to make it right no matter if we have to take it out of the sales persons commission or the company has to "eat it", it's all about the reoccuring revenue. I thought that this is what this forum is for, to voice our opinions on different subjects!


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm agreeing with gameover on this one. Don't pull someone's post just because you think you need to "review the problem." This isn't China. We realize that this is just one person's opinion and the person may have ulterior motives. (Although this doesn't seem to be the case here.)

We all realize that problems like this can happen. I'm sure that Tbyrne doesn't purposely or regularly give out bum information, but it happens to every company at some time or another. Also, this kind of post helps us, the buyers, also realize that sometimes we need to do a little extra research.

Bottom line....I think the post should be put back up.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

RedRacer said:


> I'm agreeing with gameover on this one. Don't pull someone's post just because you think you need to "review the problem." This isn't China. We realize that this is just one person's opinion and the person may have ulterior motives. (Although this doesn't seem to be the case here.)
> 
> We all realize that problems like this can happen. I'm sure that Tbyrne doesn't purposely or regularly give out bum information, but it happens to every company at some time or another. Also, this kind of post helps us, the buyers, also realize that sometimes we need to do a little extra research.
> 
> Bottom line....I think the post should be put back up.


Thank you!

BTW- I love that avatar, is that your car? :cheers


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

You neglected to mention that your card was declined when we tried to run it on Friday. You got things straightened out on Tuesday and we shipped your order that day. Two days later you called about the X-pipe. Kooks just released info and the X-pipe so that was posted on Monday. We didn't have that listed when you ordered last week but people were still buying the Kooks headers for their 2005s and making them work.


You will need an RA number if you return the header package. You'll just need to cover the shipping and 20% restocking fee. The free shipping that your order received wouldn't apply to an order that is returned.



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

* MANY NEW SALES POSTED WEEKLY. CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR DETAILS!*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

...........I'm not trying to get in the middle of this, but, everyone makes mistakes, whether it's the consumer or the retailer people screw up. I've had it happen to me and I'm sure I speak for everyone else, it happens. I don't think flaming each other is the answer, settle this on the phone or by pm, otherwise it looks bad on both parties...... :cheers


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

No flaming here  I replied to the post with instructions on how he can handle the rest of the situation. The customer called about the X-pipe yesterday (a few days after his order shipped). We explained what happened so there is no reason to keep going over it with him here. As mentioned, his order received free shipping (last week's special from when he ordered). Offers can't be combined so the X-pipe offer wouldn't have applied with that this week. And saying things like "That's the last dollar of mine T BURNYA" isn't any way to give us incentive to see what else can be done with the order.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

That thread was posted AFTER I ordered my Kooks. And is not(unless they have updated it recently) on their web site! Which is where I was getting my info to make my purchase and talking to them directly. I understand people make mistakes when selling, our sales people do it all the time, but we make good on it in order to keep our good name and pick up more business from that customer and anyone they refer. I had planned on TBYRNE being one of my main sources for parts (as well as GTODEALER) as I am ready to start dumping more money into the goat. 

I also understand your position as Tybrne is a supporting dealer but just because they are does not mean that they are above criticism.

Thank you for reposting the thread! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> No flaming here  I replied to the post with instructions on how he can handle the rest of the situation. The customer called about the X-pipe yesterday (a few days after his order shipped). We explained what happened so there is no reason to keep going over it with him here. As mentioned, his order received free shipping (last week's special from when he ordered). Offers can't be combined so the X-pipe offer wouldn't have applied with that this week. And saying things like "That's the last dollar of mine T BURNYA" isn't any way to give us incentive to see what else can be done with the order.


 :cheers completely understandable, and gameover I hope you continue to do business with TByrne, and me! :cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like both parties had problems with info in this situation. The seller didn't have the right info from their supplier, and gameover wasn't sure what he needed. And I don't blame him from trusting the Person he spoke with that Sells the product, as they should know their products. In this situation they didn't. Mistakes happened and obviously happened here.

Hopefully, they can come to an agreement and both parties will be happy. As a business owner myself. I would feel obligated to make my customer happy, even if I didn't make any money, or lost a few bucks. Seeing that he got free shipping already, maybe the cost of the X-pipe can be split down the middle. Or something of that nature.

Good luck working it out! No reason why it can't be.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> You neglected to mention that your card was declined when we tried to run it on Friday. You got things straightened out on Tuesday and we shipped your order that day. Two days later you called about the X-pipe. Kooks just released info and the X-pipe so that was posted on Monday. We didn't have that listed when you ordered last week but people were still buying the Kooks headers for their 2005s and making them work.
> 
> 
> You will need an RA number if you return the header package. You'll just need to cover the shipping and 20% restocking fee. The free shipping that your order received wouldn't apply to an order that is returned.
> ...


The card was declined due to the fact I just recently got married and it was my wifes card and still had her maiden name, not that that has anything to do with the price of tea in China!! The fact of the matter is your sales people were misinformed which in turn mislead me when I asked about bolting up to the factory exhaust. I apologize about the TBURNYA comment, this crap is just very frustrating. I'm still willing to work things out and make future purchases if this is resolved.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

The X-pipe wasn't available when the customer ordered. Kooks contacted us after that to say they were producing this product and should have it ready to soon.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> ...........I'm not trying to get in the middle of this, but, everyone makes mistakes, whether it's the consumer or the retailer people screw up. I've had it happen to me and I'm sure I speak for everyone else, it happens. I don't think flaming each other is the answer, settle this on the phone or by pm, otherwise it looks bad on both parties...... :cheers


 :agree 
This is exactly why I removed the original thread, this "communication" problem should be resolved privately.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> This is exactly why I removed the original thread, this "communication" problem should be resolved privately.


 :agree .....


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

It's really to bad that there was a problem and I hope it gets resolves in a timely manner. 

I have to say that I have been very happy with the purchases I have made from T-Byrne. I have recommended them every chance I get. We got the SLP LT headers and they fit like a glove with stock exhaust.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

and posted by Gameover on another board - 



> Tbyrne sucks! Check out this threadhttp://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41077


This is very immature! We sell the X-pipe for $249.99 + shipping so it can be purchased if you would like to use it. I've said what I had to in this thread. If you would like to discuss it any more we can do it privately. If not, it's a done deal. Or should I say... game over!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> and posted by Gameover on another board -
> 
> 
> 
> This is very immature! We sell the X-pipe for $249.99 + shipping so it can be purchased if you would like to use it. I've said what I had to in this thread. If you would like to discuss it any more we can do it privately. If not, it's a done deal. Or should I say... game over!


........


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

tbyrne said:


> You neglected to mention that your card was declined when we tried to run it on Friday. You got things straightened out on Tuesday and we shipped your order that day. Two days later you called about the X-pipe. Kooks just released info and the X-pipe so that was posted on Monday. We didn't have that listed when you ordered last week but people were still buying the Kooks headers for their 2005s and making them work.
> 
> 
> You will need an RA number if you return the header package. You'll just need to cover the shipping and 20% restocking fee. The free shipping that your order received wouldn't apply to an order that is returned.
> ...




Not that this has anything to do with me, but I don't think that you should have put in a post anything about his card being declined. From what I have read that has nothing to do with this at all. Also after the miscommunication I would hope that the restocking fee would be waved but your post does not seem to indicate that. 

I will be honest, after reading those two things I am a little hesitant to do business with you guys. Feel free to clarify if I missed or messed up anything.


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Not that there is anything wrong with someone's card being declined but it is the reason why the order didn't ship last week. Also, the 2005 X-pipe wasn't available when he placed his order. The charge went through on Tuesday and the order shipped that day. His order still received the free shipping from the following week and the customer was given the correct info when he placed his order that day because nothing had changed at that point. Kooks later told us that they were producing an X-pipe for the 2005+ GTO. This would make the installation easier for those years.

So there wasn't a miscommunication when the order was placed, things changed afterward. Kind of like new options becoming available after you buy your car.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*enough already....*

I think we all get the point. I'm not sure the mod should have pulled this thread as early as he first did, but now enough is enough. It's starting to just lead to a bunch of pointless bickering which wont help anyone at all. 

Tbyrne seems to be a great supplier of aftermarket performance parts for our Goats. There was a communication error. I can understand the frustration but could it have been settled in PM's or offline? Happens in business everyday....lets move on.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

MAN! This is great advertisement for TBYRNE! Befor now, I've never heard of them. I just looked at their sight,nice stuff!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

IMO Tbyrne should offer free shipping on the X-pipe. Gameover should pay for it. He would have needed to pay for it no matter what and Tbyrne would have shipped it with the initial order with free shipping. Solves both problems. People make mistakes. This one was caught early enough, before the exhaust was torn apart, that there was no other problem. 
.02


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> IMO Tbyrne should offer free shipping on the X-pipe. Gameover should pay for it. He would have needed to pay for it no matter what and Tbyrne would have shipped it with the initial order with free shipping. Solves both problems. People make mistakes. This one was caught early enough, before the exhaust was torn apart, that there was no other problem.
> .02


 :agree


----------

